# awesome discus tank



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this on simply discus. This is very beautiful tank set up enjoy

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=79633


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

That is one sweet setup

Ohhhhh...for some more room


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool. there goes my tropical fish section..lol. i should set one up like that instead of selling tropicals. just a big display tank.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

wow...........very cool!!!


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

would be very relaxing standing in front of that super tank


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

JEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you need that as a display tank April. Then you can sell that Osaka!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> very cool. there goes my tropical fish section..lol. i should set one up like that instead of selling tropicals. just a big display tank. [/QUOTE
> 
> X 2 you should set something like this up. it would look great in your store..


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

this tank gave me drift wood..... if you know what i mean...


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG, that is one amazing tank! I don't think I've ever seen any aquarium display to match that one.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wwwow... looks better than an exhibit at the vancouver aquarium!!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

that is one crazy tank!!
I'd love to have one like that one day!!


----------

